# grout in drain



## heathwwilson (Jan 31, 2012)

So a helper of mine grouted a shower pan and didnt tape off the drain. it actully looks like he did everything he could to grout in the drain. Just curious to know if anyone has come across this and might be able to give me some input on how I might be able to fix this grout in drain seems soft but no telling how much has made it into the u thanks for any advice.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Start digging it out & hope for the best...:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

6HP shop vac?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

thats why I hand grout and so do all my guys..I would not trust them with rubber trowel if you kill me...on a side note, how come the drain was not taped off before any procedures with grout?


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

If it's cementuous sanded grouth, maybe a mildly acidic solution would have an effect. Start with vinegar, and if that doesn't work, maybe a *diluted* muriatic acid solution. Start light, and work your way up to see if you're getting results. I would follow it with a thorough flush of water with baking soda dissolved in it to neutralize the acid and not cause damage to any metallic or clay plumbing down the line. (This could be a bad idea though, so best to google on this one...)

If it's urethane grout, I'd get some blaze grout haze remover and spray it in there to soften it up. Just keep coming back and spraying it over and over, and it eventually should get to the point where you can flush it out with a big bucket of water.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

TheItalian204 said:


> thats why I hand grout and so do all my guys..I would not trust them with rubber trowel


hand grout ? :blink:



Ethos said:


> maybe a *diluted* muriatic acid solution. Start light, and work your way up to see if you're getting results. I would follow it with a thorough flush of water with baking soda dissolved in it to neutralize the acid and not cause damage to any metallic or clay plumbing down the line.


I would do this, it's will most likely work the best.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sulfmatic acid, straight out the little can. .


----------

